# What's the catch?



## balanga (Jun 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240GB-2-5...hash=item2f005253ed:m:maTDlzsNuI5_CuBlM5KirRg

Maybe I'll invest £1 just out of curiosity.... The seller has 99.1% positive feedback...


----------



## forquare (Jun 15, 2017)

From what I can see, only the 2.5" -> 3.5" bracket is in stock, not the actual SSD...?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2017)

For 1 pound you only get the bracket, not the SSD.


----------

